# 420 Babies IN and OUT



## N2TORTS (Apr 20, 2015)

Great way to end the day ...............
OG Cherry ....nested and Queen's babies are pippin'.












JD~


----------



## Onidara (Apr 21, 2015)

Jeff I love when you post these. It makes me look forward to when I start hatching my own babies.


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 21, 2015)

Onidara said:


> Jeff I love when you post these. It makes me look forward to when I start hatching my own babies.


Well O'......another one this morning ....from a different clutch..going to be a neat one too!


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Apr 21, 2015)

At first I actually thought you counted 
They're so cute!


----------



## Onidara (Apr 21, 2015)

N2TORTS said:


> Well O'......another one this morning ....from a different clutch..going to be a neat one too!


A new het?


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 21, 2015)

BINGO!


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 21, 2015)

and tonight ......yet another from a different clutch ....


----------



## cdmay (Apr 22, 2015)

Oh man, I first thought you were saying that you've done 420 hatchlings this year! I knew you've done great so far this year but the idea that you produced 420 hatchlings made me spray coffee across the computer screen.


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 22, 2015)

I like both, in and out! ! ! !


----------



## N2TORTS (Apr 22, 2015)

cdmay said:


> Oh man, I first thought you were saying that you've done 420 hatchlings this year! I knew you've done great so far this year but the idea that you produced 420 hatchlings made me spray coffee across the computer screen.


Ha Ha ...Carl ...coming from my mentor - Nope not that many.....but had a good year 
Is that Hazelnut ?...


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Apr 28, 2015)

Beautiful pictures.
Thanks again, N2TORTS.


----------

